# Step 1 - Mount the Horse



## dee

Congrats on getting up there - it's more than I can do! I have to use a picnic table or the handicapped mounting blocks at the lake we usually ride at. 

When I rode my Dancer on that first/last trail ride, I hadn't seen the mounting blocks my daughter had been telling me about. Now, I really want one just like those! That mounting block was actually wheelchair accessible, and was up tall enough that all I had to do was swing my leg over - not a very easy feat, but I did manage it without looking like too much of a sideshow. Daughter nearly fainted from excitement that Dancer put up no fuss about that block, either. (Or my fat backside getting on!)

I think that block made it so easy for me to mount that I was able to settle into the saddle very gently - which I'm sure Dancer appreciated. I have been fussing at my sons in law to build me a home version of that mounting block. When hubby saw it, he started fussing at them too - he had a stroke several years ago, and can't get on a horse anymore due to left side deficits. That block would make it fairly easy for him. We would need to find him a new horse, since his was killed about a year ago, but it would be wonderful for him to be able to ride again (his doctor would even like to see him ride - it would help with his balance!)

Maybe some day our fussing will pay off, and we can ride at home! (At least we can once my foot finishes healing up and I can get a boot on again!)


----------



## Idlepastures

I use a mounting block or a tall bucket...or the fence...or the tailgate of the truck..or or or. LOL. Basically, I use to be able to jump up and go. But my senior year of highschool, I was kicked by one of my show steers, and it cracked my hip. Ever since, it hurts to bad to put all my weight on my right leg. Then 3 yrs ago I broke my tail bone...twice. So that makes it hard to put my foot up in the stirrup without pinching something horrible. I've given up on mounting without a block. 

Now my problem comes in that I can't really mount up on the trail without climbing on something. I've seen those extra long stirrup things, but I don't see how those would help. Someone I know rides with one of the 3 legged stools. She has it on a rope, and attached to the horn. So when she mounts, she pulls it up and stores it in her saddle bag/behind her saddle. I may have to do that.


----------



## dee

Idlepastures said:


> Now my problem comes in that I can't really mount up on the trail without climbing on something. I've seen those extra long stirrup things, but I don't see how those would help. Someone I know rides with one of the 3 legged stools. She has it on a rope, and attached to the horn. So when she mounts, she pulls it up and stores it in her saddle bag/behind her saddle. I may have to do that.


That's how I broke my left foot and sprained my right knee, and haven't been able to ride since my lovely trail ride in June. I was trying to get back up on Dancer. She was not as cooperative as she had been earlier, but was still being fairly good. I was using the side of a ravine as a mounting block, but didn't notice (and neither did anyone else) that the embankment was too undercut to be particularly stable. It gave way and I tumbled about four feed to land underneath Dancer. (I heard that foot snap - NOT a pleasant sound!)

I'm out of the cast, now, but the foot is still way too swollen to get my stupid boot on. I've threatened to ride in my tennis shoes...which may be why the sons in law haven't built my mounting block.:-(

Daughter was riding her little mare yesterday, and letting her kids ride around on the lead line for a little while. Dancer came over and put her nose on my shoulder as if to ask when we were going to go again...


----------



## Equilove

I hate mounting.. I had a 16.2hh friesian stud barrel down the arena with me and the saddle hanging on his side because friesians are practically witherless and the saddle slid off. I am 6'2 and rarely find it _necessary_ to use a mounting block, as I always thought they were intended for people that couldn't reach the stirrups. Now I realize - after doing a face plant into the arena sand - that mounting from a block is a lot more helpful than that.

I feel so vulnerable when I mount. Like for those few seconds while I'm pulling myself up into the saddle, the horse could do anything. If my horse doesn't stand still while I mount, I get very agitated and aggressive toward fixing that problem. I remember at Sav's second show I walked her around the first 20 mins because I was just afraid to swing up - I wasn't afraid of what she'd do once I got in the saddle, I just get so nervous that between the time my right foot leaves the ground and enters the stirrup on the other side of the horse, so many things could go wrong.


----------



## EighteenHands

So I'm <fairly> in shape for a big girl. I have no trouble mounting with a block or dismounting for that matter...without a block? That's another story!

I'm 5'10" which is pretty darn tall, BUT I'm all torso and my GUT is where I happen to carry most of my, ahem....bulk. Short legged and long/round bellied is NOT the ideal physique for mounting a horse from the ground. My belly and boobs make it almost impossible for me to get into a good position to hoist myself from ground to saddle, and my weight makes the saddle slip. IT SUCKS!

Just yesterday out on trail we hit a stretch of paved road that was covered in pine needles (disastrous for a horse wearing shoes) and I felt the safest way to get down the road was for me to get off. Well we got to the grass and my skinny friend who weighs no more than 110 pounds had to help me back into the saddle! I didn't want her to hurt her shoulder or back giving me a leg up, so I did my best and got about 3/4 of the way up and she gave me the final SHOVE I needed to pull myself all the way up. Embarassing? Eh....no not really. Funny, YOU BET! 

Being chunky + getting into the saddle from the ground= not so easy!

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## trailhorserider

I am around 5'6", 200 lbs. I always try to find what I call a "strategic mounting area" out on the trail. Either a stump, ravine, rock, indentation in the ground, etc. 

For some reason I have trouble getting my foot to the stirrup (OMG, I never thought about it until you guys mentioned it, but it could be my belly!), but once I do, I can get myself up (if the saddle holds, lol!). My normal sized friend told me the other day to "just get on the horse, Zane is going to be a whole lot bigger." Zane is my yearling colt who the vet is always telling me is going to be huge. :lol:

Did I mention my horses are 14.3 and 15.1, hardly that tall. For some reason the 14.3 horse is just as hard to mount as the 15.1 horse. I think it is because the 14.3 horse is built like a tank and his barrel holds the stirrups out farther away from him.

Anyway, yes, I feel your pain! I was so happy that my Fox Trotter has withers! She holds a saddle a lot better than the short tanky Mustang. He is like trying to keep a saddle on a barrel!

PS. I tried a stirrup extender one time and didn't like it. Because it hung lower than my normal stirrup position I had trouble clearing the cantle.


----------



## Calmwaters

I have a problem getting my foot up because of my back I tried the extender and it did not work it was to low and I could not get my other leg over the horse.


----------



## Equilove

I hate my 5'5 friend that thinks he's sooo cool because he can swing up - saddle or not - just by JUMPING up there. Grabs a tuft of mane and 2 seconds later he's on the horse. NOT FAIR


----------



## dee

Honestly, I've never been able to mount from the ground very well. I'm only 5'1", so even in my younger, slimmer days, mounting was a challenge, since my horses were a tad tall. (My first horse was a 16hh 2 year old draft cross - would have been a HUGE mistake since I new _nothing_ about horses, but hubby and all our friends were horsey, so it wasn't so bad. Then again, Snoopy was a real sweetheart). I had to jump up to grab the saddle horn, just so I could jump with enough stability to catch my foot in the stirrup. Then, because my knee was in a bind and I couldn't lift my body with my leg, I had to pull myself up high enough to free my knee. It was pretty comical.

And Trailhorse, after my unfortunate encounter with a ravine, I think I'll not use them anymore!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

dee said:


> Congrats on getting up there - it's more than I can do! I have to use a picnic table or the handicapped mounting blocks at the lake we usually ride at.
> 
> When I rode my Dancer on that first/last trail ride, I hadn't seen the mounting blocks my daughter had been telling me about. Now, I really want one just like those! That mounting block was actually wheelchair accessible, and was up tall enough that all I had to do was swing my leg over - not a very easy feat, but I did manage it without looking like too much of a sideshow. Daughter nearly fainted from excitement that Dancer put up no fuss about that block, either. (Or my fat backside getting on!)
> 
> I think that block made it so easy for me to mount that I was able to settle into the saddle very gently - which I'm sure Dancer appreciated. I have been fussing at my sons in law to build me a home version of that mounting block. When hubby saw it, he started fussing at them too - he had a stroke several years ago, and can't get on a horse anymore due to left side deficits. That block would make it fairly easy for him. We would need to find him a new horse, since his was killed about a year ago, but it would be wonderful for him to be able to ride again (his doctor would even like to see him ride - it would help with his balance!)
> 
> Maybe some day our fussing will pay off, and we can ride at home! (At least we can once my foot finishes healing up and I can get a boot on again!)


 
dee, do you have a picture of that mounting block?


----------



## dee

No, but I promise, I will get one by this weekend. I need a picture to give to my sons in law. Seems they've been waiting on a pic all this time...


----------



## sabowin

Equilove said:


> I hate mounting.. I had a 16.2hh friesian stud barrel down the arena with me and the saddle hanging on his side because friesians are practically witherless and the saddle slid off. I am 6'2 and rarely find it _necessary_ to use a mounting block, as I always thought they were intended for people that couldn't reach the stirrups. Now I realize - after doing a face plant into the arena sand - that mounting from a block is a lot more helpful than that.
> 
> I feel so vulnerable when I mount. Like for those few seconds while I'm pulling myself up into the saddle, the horse could do anything. If my horse doesn't stand still while I mount, I get very agitated and aggressive toward fixing that problem. I remember at Sav's second show I walked her around the first 20 mins because I was just afraid to swing up - I wasn't afraid of what she'd do once I got in the saddle, I just get so nervous that between the time my right foot leaves the ground and enters the stirrup on the other side of the horse, so many things could go wrong.


I completely agree with you on the vulnerability. I was trialing a horse (poor guy has ringbone, so it didn't work out) who didn't stand for mounting, and was all prancy for a while until we got well into our ride. Prancy I could handle, but I HATED mounting him. My friend would help hold him, but I was always nervous until safely astride and balanced on him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

A note on the stirrup extenders, I was under the impression that they work more like a mounting block. You put your right foot in the extender, step up, and then put your left foot in its stirrup and swing over like normal. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Calmwaters

Oh thats a good idea maybe I will try it that way when I go riding tomorrow and see if it work any better. ; )


----------



## Golden Horse

Ah the horrors of the elegant mount, subbing so I don't forget to come back and share, at the moment I'm once again so glad to find that others have this issue of feeling vulnerable when stuck between the Block and a hard place :lol::lol:


----------



## Cinder

I can use a mounting block just fine, but I can NOT for the life of me do that thing where you just put your foot in the stirrup and jump up. I also need a really strong person to give me a leg-up because I don't know how to do it correctly where I'm not putting 100% of my weight on that person.

One time I did manage to do the jump-up in the saddle thing on a trail ride when I was riding Western and there were no other options. I'm not sure how I managed it but I never could repeat the trick.

But as one of my old instructor said "Real women use the mounting block!" (Or other device that doesn't entail just JUMPING into the saddle like some sort of gymnast :lol.


----------



## MajesticSpirit

ack, this is the bane of my existence! I recently started up riding again, used to do jumpers when I was younger and some dressage, stopped when I was 14ish and now at 27 I'm back in the saddle....Thankfully my instructor is very patient with me and takes her time with the mounting and the unmounting!
I have a horror story though, I went to Mexico and my sister wanted to go riding around the estuary (inland brakish water lake close to the ocean, lots of wildlife). Anyway I could not for the life of me get up in the saddle, nedlesto say I had 2 local guys trying to pushy my gigantic fanny up onto the horse...I wanted to die! I still want to when I think of that moment....................*cries in a corner*


----------



## Golden Horse

Being big, and owning haffies with their beautiful round shape and non existent withers does make mounting an interesting time at best.:lol:

I ALWAYS mount using a block, although when I lost all the weight I did prove that I could mount from the ground, although it wasn't pretty, I will stick to the block, less stress for woman horse and tack.

BUT

Just right now, today I am struggling to go ride, simply because of my current mounting issues.

1) Last time I tried to ride Fancy, my little Haflinger, she bolted and bucked when I was half way on, dumping me on the floor, and totally shattering any mounting confidence I had. (this is some months ago now)

2) A few weeks ago I was mounting Bert when the cyst in the back of my right knee burst, causing the most intense pain, had to dismount again as soon as I could, and someone had to bring me a set of crutches, because I was non weight bearing.

SO, I was already scared by the whole, big woman pulling saddle under horses belly while she tries to get on picture in my mind, and this is now compounded by the actuality of the fact that someone MAY dump me, or my stupid knee will give out again.


----------



## nuisance

When I ride my boss's 16+hh TB, I have to use a mounting block.... I can eventually get up there if I try hard enough, and he's been raced before, so he doesn't stand quietly.... 

My 15.2 or .3hh QH I used the mounting block at first, but she's much better now standing while I'm pulling on the saddle horn...

Here's a pic of the "mounting block" I have... It's a step stool, it's under her feeder, so I have it handy, just in case! I got it at Lowe's Lumber


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin

Actually it is better for a horse to use a mounting block...Keeps from pulling the vertebrae out..So. having said that..I'm 5'10 and my horse is 15.1 hands...I've had double knee replacements so I do use that mounting block to get on...getting off I do it the regular way...


----------



## mishap

I'm 6'1" and weigh 150 lbs. I ride a 14.3 twh that I love dearly but the mounting thing can be quite entertaining. Just because I have a 36" inseam dosen't mean I can get my legs to go the right way. Some days she just looks at me like 'really' are you serious. I love my pony. (She thinks she is a big girl so I don't say the p word in front of her.)


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_I also for the life of me cannot mount from the ground. I used to have a 14.2hh mare who I could JUST do so with (but prefered to use a mounting block with to save her back)... but otherwise I've always used something to mount. I remember when I used to graze at a property which had trees removed and just the stumps remained - no need for mounting blocks then haha! 
At present I use one of my blue water tubs upside down. I still have my days though, especially when alone and can't hike that girth up on my equally plus sized equine partner (she's on a diet too!) where I spend at least 10mins trying to get up there! 
I quietly grumble under my breath at my more flexible, lighter friends who can get up with ease too!
_


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin

Word of warning about what your using to mount!!! Please make sure it's hard enough to hold you and the ground underneath it is level...I have used 5 gallon buckets until one tipped on me...I fell back hitting my head and got a concussion..no I don't ride with a helmet....another time I was using wooden steps in the arena..next to the water trough, well steps were tippy and backwards I went butt first into the water! it had just been refilled with nice cold water...well, I displaced about 1/3 of it! My trainer thought that I was quite funny....I've found even tho we're "fluffy", we don't bounce at all..


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

I'm 5'10 so I should be able to mount a 15hh easily right?
Wrong. I've got arthritis in my left knee so I struggle to use it to pull all my weight up.

Although I have broken the mounting block before, stood on it and it just collapsed under me! It was old but I didn't expect it to do that  Thank goodness Lottie is so bombproof and didn't mind me clutching onto her saddle for dear life as I fell through the mounting block, I could have seriously hurt myself if I wasn't holding on to her, and I'm so thankful that she didn't spook.


----------



## Eileen

I've used the picnic table also when outdoors but the indoor arenas do't have them so it's the mounting block for me. I also have a hard time clearing the cantle so shorten the sturrup which puts me a little higher but then someone has to lengthen it again. I keep thinking their has got to be a way for us to become independent mounters


----------



## horsemadgirl

You need to get Hubby to build you a nice high concrete block with steps up to it


----------



## Golden Horse

Heatherloveslottie said:


> Although I have broken the mounting block before, stood on it and it just collapsed under me! It was old but I didn't expect it to do that  Thank goodness Lottie is so bombproof and didn't mind me clutching onto her saddle for dear life as I fell through the mounting block, I could have seriously hurt myself if I wasn't holding on to her, and I'm so thankful that she didn't spook.


:rofl: That reminds me, when I was breaking my little fjordx gelding, I think it was his third ride, I was stood on an upturned muck tub, and it just shattered, and I fell into the middle of it, still hanging on to poor Max, and he just stood like a statue, such a good boy.


----------



## Eileen

Have a hubby that's very handy with working with tools, wood excetra and have been asking him to build a mounting platform for me for a couple of years now not going to happen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Regardless of weight, I've always said that the 2 times I'm really vulnerable are when I'm mounting and dismounting. Once I get my fluffy rear into the saddle I'm pretty set and they have to work hard to get me off. I use either a 2 or 3 step mounting block (bought them both from Schneiders) and love them a lot. The 2 stepper is really easily portable and I toss it into my trailer for rides off the property. The 3 stepper pretty much puts me almost level with my stirrup so it's not an up and over movement to mount but just a step across movement which is much easier on me and the horse. Here's a link to both: Schneider Saddlery - Search

The 3 stepper is still portable but having recently toted it from the big show arena back to the barn, it's heavy enough that it's not my favorite one to take. I have problems with my knees and hips and have had surgery on my left knee which makes it real hard to lift UP to get onto the saddle.


----------



## Eileen

I am ordering the three step from horse.com 
Product Summary:

*High Country™ Plastics 3-Step Mounting Blocks *$79.99ea.

Make easy work of mounting, grooming, or other barn chores with one of these convenient step units. 

Feature built-in carrying handles and an opening for storage. Holds in excess of 500 lbs.

Measures: 31 1/4" L x 18"W x 22 1/2"H

_2 Step Mounting Block also available #BRW47_


----------



## Saddlebag

Having broken my knee I hadn't ridden in almost a year. Dumb dumb, on very warm evening decides to get on bareback, except I forgot just how tall the one horse is. OK, Stupid had a good solid mounting block so up I get. Horse lined up nicely, go to fling my leg over - no dice. And I haven't any excess weight and am long legged. I might have made it if there was something on the other side to grab hold off. I retrieved my leg and added another block, adding another 9". Slightly better. I did make it on. I rode around the paddock at the walk and did a few maneuvers. Too many bugs. As I began to slide down his side the ground seemed to have vanished. I knew it had to be there somewhere but is sure wasn't where I was hoping. Here I was hanging down the horse's side, arm over his neck, feet flapping. I finally let go I'd been short by a foot.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Saddlebag said:


> As I began to slide down his side the ground seemed to have vanished. I knew it had to be there somewhere but is sure wasn't where I was hoping. Here I was hanging down the horse's side, arm over his neck, feet flapping. I finally let go I'd been short by a foot.


Last time I did that I broke my arm. My feet slid underneath the horse, I fell backwards, smacked my wrist on the running board of the trailer (first break) and then fell directly back with my hand catching the brunt of my landing (2 more breaks). The 3 day CTR was a blast.....and without an incident. The 2 day drive back to AZ from OK, took 3 days and not so much. I've learned to find something to land on before I try to hop off.


----------



## Eileen

If I try dismounting the leg over to ground method I can't find the ground either. I do leg over, lean over saddle pull out left foot from sturrup then slide down. Works well with shorter horses and lether soled boots. I tried this with my new boots which are not smooth on the sole and my left foot got stuck, would not slide out and my grip slipped and thought I was going to land on the ground or hanging upside down because it was a tall horse (not mine) I kept calling for help but no one was paying attenton neither my instructer nor my husband till I got realy angry and sed a few things that finally got their attention. from now on I make sure I have something to un-mount to other than the ground. I like my boots but not the soles of them.


----------



## TrailRiderx2

I'm 5'5'' and have rode horses since I was very young but have always had trouble getting on. A few years ago our son gave us a set of steps with rails and my husband made a table to go with it I have used it for several years and now hubby uses it also. I wish more riding places had the handicap mounting places. We are both in our late 60s and have had one of our knees replaced and both pleasantly plump  We are up again for another knee replacement in 2012 So I can certainly understand the getting on a horse business. It is very difficult. My husband can do better than I but he always could. ;-)


----------



## Stakie

Well, I do not feel so horrible now. The other day, after not riding for a month or two I could not get myself up. I may be able to actually get my leg in the stirup but it is way too much for me to push and pull myself up. Graceful? No, not in the least. 

I even tried getting on a log. Nope, didn't help one bit. My friend even held the other side of the saddle so it wouldn't slip under my weight. I felt horrible. I eventually got a step ladder and just plopped myself ontop of Ziggy. It's a combination of weight and hieght..but man did I feel bleck!


----------



## Eileen

I sure know those kind of days.


----------



## Golden Horse

*hugs* to Stakie.


----------



## Eileen

I received the mounting block that I ordered from Horse.com and I just love it. The steps a large enough to put both my feet completely on each step and the top is large enough to stand on and move about. It's tall also so my knees just love it.


----------

